# Dark Mechanicus Using the Ork Codex



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

For anyone who is wondering, no that's not a typo, this is an actual project I'm working on. It's my honest intention to build a Dark Mechanicus themed army using the Ork Codex for rules. That said when it comes to Orks I'm not very knowledgeable and I'm open to suggestions. I'm not looking to make an uber-killy list, just one with some teeth, so any help or criticism with that would be greatly appreciated.




> HQ: 1 Big Mek, Mek's Tools; 'Eavy Armour; Attack Squig; Cybork Body; Burna; Shokk Attack Gun
> Accompanied by: 30 Gretchin, Gretchin Blasta; 3 Runtherd, Squig Hound; Slugga; Grot-Prod x3
> 
> HQ: 1 Big Mek, Mek's Tools; 'Eavy Armour; Attack Squig; Cybork Body; Burna; Shokk Attack Gun
> ...


The basic idea is that the Boyz roll around in the Battlewagons, the Deffkoptas and the Big Meks providing support to kill tanks or take shots at heavy infantry. Gretchin camp with the Big Meks to take wounds and help hold objectives (and if in the right terrain get cover saves because they're kind of short but the Big Mek is tall enough to shoot enough a lot of things even if they can't).

Feel free to pick it apart and offer changes or critiques. This is likely very poorly done, but I'm willing to listen to advice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

It would be interesting to know which Mechanicus units you're are going to use to replace the orks.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Insanity72 said:


> It would be interesting to know which Mechanicus units you're are going to use to replace the orks.


Well since it's Dark Mechanicus really anything goes, but essentially the Big Meks will be Magos, the Boyz will be Servitors and the Grots a smaller servant thing with hunched backs and thin bodies with little to no implants or mutations. I haven't figured out how they fit in exactly but they're likely a servitor for taking notes and recording data for the Magi. The Battlewagons will be large tunnelling machines (I'll be scratch building most of these with resin casting to speed things along once I've got it into parts I can cast) and the Deffkoptas are going to be some kind of Daemonic machine as I want all of the smaller vehicles (to include bikes) and walkers to have a Daemonic influence in their look/design (the bigger ones will have some influences but won't be such an obvious mix as the daemonic influences will be part of the vehicle instead of being the vehicle).


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

_Double posting to give a list update from some advice I got in the Ork subforum. I've also added in my notes for what I'm looking at doing for each specific unit in terms of modelling._

So with the advice I've gotten made some changes, and added my basic modelling notes for what I've roughly got planned in case anyone was curious. I've repeated the notes from unit to unit as I cleaned this up from Army Builder's export to text option but I didn't want to retype everything so I cleaned up a single unit entry and then repasted it each time. Plus it means I'm not going to confuse myself later somehow by not putting notes next to a unit and forgetting what I should be doing (even if the duplicate unit is right above it....I admit it, I can be a spaz about remembering things at times). So my rambling notes aside here we go:

HQ: Big Mek (will be represented by a Magos with a Heavy Conversion Beam from the Decimator model (found here: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/DECIMATOR_HEAVY_CONVERSION_BEAMER.html )), Mek's Tools; Cybork Body; Choppa;
Hangs out with: Troop: 30 Gretchin (will be represented by a small servitor of some kind, likely with little note taking machine bits for taking notes), Gretchin Blasta; 3 Runtherd (who will be represented by very human-ish Engineseers with some light biotics), Squig Hound; Slugga; Grot-Prod x3
The Gretchin are there to claim cover and help hold objectives while bringing 33 extra wounds to the Big Mek.

HQ: Big Mek (will be represented by a Magos with a Heavy Conversion Beam from the Decimator model (found here: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/DECIMATOR_HEAVY_CONVERSION_BEAMER.html )), Mek's Tools; Cybork Body; Choppa;
Hangs out with: Troop: 30 Gretchin (will be represented by a small servitor of some kind, likely with little note taking machine bits for taking notes), Gretchin Blasta; 3 Runtherd (who will be represented by very human-ish Engineseers with some light biotics), Squig Hound; Slugga; Grot-Prod x3
The Gretchin are there to claim cover and help hold objectives while bringing 33 extra wounds to the Big Mek.

Elite: 5 Lootas, Deffguns (will be represented by a servitor done up similiar to an Obliterator, only without Terminator armor and some ammo cans and feed belts running into the arms. This is a good example of the effectI'mlooking at, only minus the armor and using the bigger vehicle sized autocannons: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/4/42/Cycerin.jpg ) I took these guys small to be able to take two units of them who can be placed seperately to keep them from being blown/chased off the board as quickly by focused fire, or outflanking Genestealers.

Elite: 5 Lootas, Deffguns (will be represented by a servitor done up similiar to an Obliterator, only without Terminator armor and some ammo cans and feed belts running into the arms. This is a good example of the effectI'mlooking at, only minus the armor and using the bigger vehicle sized autocannons: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/4/42/Cycerin.jpg ) I took these guys small to be able to take two units of them who can be placed seperately to keep them from being blown/chased off the board as quickly by focused fire, or outflanking Genestealers.

Troop: 19 Boyz, Shootas; Big Shoota x2 (These are going to be a kind of Servitor with the weapons either being biotic attachments or attached to their bodies, the Big Shootas will be represented by Reaper Autocannons with some ammo drum attachments); 1 Boyz Nob, 'Eavy Armour; Bosspole; Slugga; Power Klaw (This is going to be an augmented Techpriest of some kind, I'm thinking someone with a servo-harness and an augmented body ripe with musculature and biotic implants, I'm looking at using an auger as the Power Klaw as well)
They will be riding in: Heavy Support: Battlewagon, Armour Plates; Boarding Planks (added to give the vehicle another attempt to break enemy armor, and I had some extra points); Deff Rolla; Grot Rigger; Red Paint Job; Big Shoota x2; Kannon (I'm looking at basing this on a tunnelling machine, I'm looking at doing some kind of drilling head either like a massive auger or like this: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...ath-Korps-of-Krieg/HADES-BREACHING-DRILL.html It's going to come down to which is more feasible for me to manage to make, I like the front of the Hades Breaching Drill but I may not be able pull it off successfully). 

Troop: 19 Boyz, Shootas; Big Shoota x2 (These are going to be a kind of Servitor with the weapons either being biotic attachments or attached to their bodies, the Big Shootas will be represented by Reaper Autocannons with some ammo drum attachments); 1 Boyz Nob, 'Eavy Armour; Bosspole; Slugga; Power Klaw (This is going to be an augmented Techpriest of some kind, I'm thinking someone with a servo-harness and an augmented body ripe with musculature and biotic implants, I'm looking at using an auger as the Power Klaw as well)
They will be riding in: Heavy Support: Battlewagon, Armour Plates; Boarding Planks (added to give the vehicle another attempt to break enemy armor, and I had some extra points); Deff Rolla; Grot Rigger; Red Paint Job; Big Shoota x2; Kannon (I'm looking at basing this on a tunnelling machine, I'm looking at doing some kind of drilling head either like a massive auger or like this: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...ath-Korps-of-Krieg/HADES-BREACHING-DRILL.html It's going to come down to which is more feasible for me to manage to make, I like the front of the Hades Breaching Drill but I may not be able pull it off successfully). 


Fast Attack: 1 Deffkoptas, Choppa; Twin Linked Rokkit Launcha x1; Buzzsaw x1 (This I'm looking at doing some kind of Daemon Engine think with, or perhaps another kind of servitor. I haven't really gotten something worked out for it yet, but I'm working on it)

Fast Attack: 1 Deffkoptas, Choppa; Twin Linked Rokkit Launcha x1; Buzzsaw x1 (This I'm looking at doing some kind of Daemon Engine think with, or perhaps another kind of servitor. I haven't really gotten something worked out for it yet, but I'm working on it)

Fast Attack: 1 Deffkoptas, Choppa; Twin Linked Rokkit Launcha x1; Buzzsaw x1 (This I'm looking at doing some kind of Daemon Engine think with, or perhaps another kind of servitor. I haven't really gotten something worked out for it yet, but I'm working on it)

Total is 1500 points.

List brings: 
2 HQ
2 Elite
4 Troop
3 Fast Attack
4 Heavy Support

I'm not 100% on if the Lootas should be one unit or two (I went with two but if someone with more experiance thinks I should take just one please let me know) but I think this isn't too bad (I am bringing more boyz and less toys then before which is a step in the right direction, right?)


----------

